# What foods for a meal plan?



## TheGame46 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking for a little help from everyone.  
I need a list of foods that you all eat or like to eat that if you had to write yourself a meal plan you would include.  If you know the nutritional facts of GI that’s awesome but if not its ok I’ll find it.  

So you guys tell me what food exactly you would like to have on a meal plan.

Thanks.
Game


----------



## max lift (Sep 11, 2006)

here is my diet (or should be I have been straying as of late)

6:00 - protein shake (one scoop chocolate one scoop vanilla)

6:30 workout

7:45 shake 

8:00 breakfast - if I have time Bacon eggs toast or if I am in a rush oatmeal

10:00 fruit and veggies (usually a banana and carrots)

12:00 lunch - veggies chicken breast or steak and veggies or sushi 

3:00 fruit and veggies as well as a chicken breast

6:00 dinner  usually beef or pork or chicken with potatoes or rice or pasta and yes again moor veggies 

8:00 shake


its probably good that I wrote this out as a reminder on how I should be eating,


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

I live off this:

Sweet potatoe/Oats/Brown Rice/Lean Ground Beef/Chicken/Eggs/Cottage cheese/Steak/Natural PB/Milk/Fat free cheese/Whole wheat bread/Veggie blend/Broccoli/water


----------



## shaneclerk (Mar 28, 2011)

Lots of energy and an extremely healing diet. Skin looked great, lost weight and ate alot but didn't want to eat too much.The only food item that I had heard about to decrease anxiety is using fresh ginger root.That first shower is so amazing and really makes you feel wonderful and relaxed.I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## learner (Apr 4, 2011)

1. 5 whole eggs + 15 egg whites milk shake(250 ml)

2. 2 scoops of whey + 5 whole eggs shake

3. 200 grams of chicken grinded + 5 whole eggs omellete

4. Chicken kababs of 1000 gram of chicken+60ml extra VIRGIN OLIVE OIL eaten at the @ 6 pieces/meal

HAVE THIS TWICE A DAY.............THEN START ADDING PROTEIN SHAKES


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 6, 2011)

TheGame46 said:


> Looking for a little help from everyone.
> I need a list of foods that you all eat or like to eat that if you had to write yourself a meal plan you would include.  If you know the nutritional facts of GI that’s awesome but if not its ok I’ll find it.
> 
> So you guys tell me what food exactly you would like to have on a meal plan.
> ...



Some of the basics: chicken, beef, fish, oatmeal, rice, whey isolate. I base my meals on those. I eat pretty plain really but my diet is very clean.


----------

